# Ladies with bfp, what were your pregnancy symptoms before you tested?



## Clj

Hi ladies! I was hoping some of you with bfp (or that have been pregnant before) could tell me if these sound like pregnancy symptoms. Did you experience any of these and they ended up being pregnancy symptoms?
AF is due in 6 days. I had sex in my ovulation window. My symptoms are: nausea (almost constant) for the last 3-4 days, sore heavy feeling breasts (husband says they feel and look fuller), very sensitive sore nipples, keep having dreams that I'm pregnant, light cramps, really gassy, not as hungry as I usually am, and loss of sex drive (just can't get in the mood and I'm usually always up for sex). It's too early to test and the wait is the worst. What do you ladies think of these symptoms?

I know this isn't a bfp announcement (like this forum is made for) but I didn't get any answers under the ttc forum. And I figured since you all have bfp, you could tell me the symptoms you had before you tested. 

Thanks in advance for answers! :)


----------



## tabby28

Just got my BFP today, at 15dpo. Your symptoms sound good! I have read lots of BFP symptom lists that mention all your symptoms.

The three I noticed most were backache, my boobs were very sore and felt/looked fuller and firmer and I have been very tired. But symptoms vary alot from person to person, and I have had months where I had alot more symptoms than I did this month but always got BFN's. It was a complete shock to get a BFP today as I didn't really feel pregnant.

Fingers crossed for you, hope its your month too!


----------



## Flower Lily

I didn't really get any symptoms until after I got my BFP. Looking back I had really bad leg cramps for about 3 days but at the time I put that down to not drinking enough. 

Since I got my bfp, my symptoms have ramped up. I have so much gas I can't stop burping! Got pokes and mild cramping and my nipples feel like they're in clamps! Also yesterday I had my first wave of nausea. Guess it's a snapshot of what to come in the next few weeks! 

Good luck, your symptoms sound hopeful. Check back in and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Clj

Thank you so much for the replies ladies!! Still waiting on AF (due in 4 days). Still have all the symptoms.. Boobs are so sore (more sore than they usually are before AF), my nipples are so sensitive that I can't even touch them and they seem to be staying hard. Nausea isn't constant anymore, it comes and goes. And this may be odd, but my vagina kinda feels swollen or like there's a small tampon in there. I hate that it's so hard to distinguish between pms and pregnancy symptoms! I just know that my boobs are never this sore before AF and I've never had sensitive nipples before AF.. So hoping that's a sign! Again, thanks for the replies!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

The only thing I remember is extreme fatigue!! I could literally sleep standing up sitting up watching TV making dinner on the toilet doing the hoovering. Anywhere!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

For me:

Dd1-a missed period

Dd2-I kept burping!! :blush:

This baby-AF period symptoms, stronger than usual-convinced I was out that month.


----------



## babyplease01

I had really faint symptoms. PMS type cramps. Light nausea and gas. And the past 2 days I noticed a ton of saliva production!! That was weird. Like I was playing my guitar and I couldn't even sing right because my mouth was watering so bad I was choking on it. I just got my faint bfp today at 9dpo so it's still early for me but that's what I've had.


----------



## lisap2008

1st pregnancy thought I was seriously ill as I couldn't keep anything down all day not even water. also very swollen and sore breasts were my main symptoms. went in to the doctors and found out I was 8-9 weeks pregnant. 

2nd pregnancy very sore breasts , followed by nausea, and missed AF, went into doctors and found out I was 5 weeks pregnant.

3rd pregnancy 1 year after 2nd feeling alot like previous pregnancy , something told me to test even though AF was not due for 3 more days , got a faint BFP , darker test the next day.

4th pregnancy , first symptom nausea and sore bbs something said test so I grabbed one and got a very dark BFP , 3 months later found out it was a complete molar pregnancy went though emergency D&C and months of weekly blood draws.

5th pregnancy , increased appetite , nausea and late AF , tested and got a faint BFP ,went for U/S and found a healthy 9 week fetus.

6th pregnancy ( conceived on clomid ) very gassy from 6dpo ,Very sore breasts mild cramps followed by nausea started at 11dpo , tested positive 13dpo -16dpo then tests faded to negative . early m/c at 5 weeks

7th pregnancy , extreme fatigue ( falling asleep anytime of day), mild sore breasts, got sick after eating seafood. BFP 4 at weeks , early M/C at 5 weeks.

So for me each pregnancy is a little different, good luck!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

No symptoms really, only back pain and peeing a lot and I was pregnant with twins!


----------



## JumpingIn

None really but on the very day I got my first definite BFP at 11dpo I started burping and couldn't stop. It's been with me since (17dpo now) 

I've since developed sore boobs, cramping, nausea and a need to eat green vegetables (very unlike me :haha: )


----------



## DisneyMom2011

I got my BFP Wednesday morning (7 days after missed AF). Symptoms were:
IB 6dpo
weird feeling in lower stomach
backache
lack of regular af symptoms
VERY sore boobs and nipples
gas
lots of strange dreams (I usually don't remember my dreams)
sore legs
Missed af (tho I tested on the day after I was late and didn't get a positive bfp)

I think those are all of my symptoms :)

Your symptoms sound promising. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kiwiberry

The symptoms for me were:

- Feeling like AF was about to come any moment.
- Areolas were darker.

Those were really the only symptoms I noticed until I took my pregnancy test at 18dpo. Good luck to you sweetie!! <3 I really hope this is your month!


----------

